# 915 violation



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

The cow pens look as though they may be movable. I bet the panel was probably not in a pen when installed.

Got milk?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Pierre Belarge said:


> The cow pens look as though they may be movable. I bet the panel was probably not in a pen when installed.


Yeah, everything moves out of the way to work on the panel. They were in the process of milking when I arrived, so I just worked around the cows. I just had to tell the milkers in my best Spanish I could muster to let me know when they were moving the next batch of cows in so that I could move. I didn't want to get trampled. Cows are generally docile, but when they move out one batch and bring in the next batch, they sorta get a herd mentality, and I'm sure a guy could get walked all over.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

When I was a helper, we were completely re-wiring a farm house on a dairy farm. One day the farmer asks, "Can you help me with something in the barn?" I said ,sure, I thought he needed a hand moving something.
Next thing I knew I was helping herd a cow who didn't seem to want to go in the milking stall.:001_huh: He told me to just stand there and keep the cow from going down this aisle, and don't move, she won't hurt me! Well, 150 lbs vs. 3 or 4 times that, I was the one moving. We got her in the stall finally.
I went back in the house, my mechanic asked where the  had I been? When I told him, he laughed until tears ran down his face.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Excellent picture Marc....What is the new camera?


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Good 'ol PA I love the rural parts of the state untill we get a fire and are running around for water.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

That cows cute face makes me want a double cheeseburger.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> That cows cute face makes me want a double cheeseburger.


Ahh, a man after my own heart. I have driven by cows in a field and had thoughts of fence jumping and sampling a little raw prime rib on the hoof. I like it pretty close to raw anyway.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

That's the closest I have ever been, or want to be to a farm animal...


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> That's the closest I have ever been, or want to be to a farm animal...


Sometimes it is better that way.
I live out in the sticks, and the neighbors behind me have 5 horses. My wife and I came home from dinner one night about 10:00, it's dark and foggy. We turn onto the private road and almost run into one of the horses. I know something has gone wrong and walk to the neighbors house to figure out what has happened. It turned out they had gone camping for the night with three of the horses and left two in the barn. One of them (the big draft horse kliedsdale sob) had opened the gate for a little late night run in the fog. So I turn to go home and I can hear a horse running towards me...did I mention the fog, the kind you can't see the end of your arm in? Louder hoofsteps, snorting breath, darkness and a jet black draft horse make me a very scared little man. The horse ran up, slid to a stop about 3 feet from me, and walked back into the barn stall like nothing had happened. I shut the the stall door, tied it with a piece of rope, and went home to clean my pants. The other horse that was out showed up two days later, 10 miles away at a friends house covered with scratches.


----------



## Inspector Grump (Jun 4, 2008)

:laughing:Ask the cow to moo-ve over


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sadly, that's some of the cleanest work I've seen on a farm.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This thread is more than 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> That cows cute face makes me want a double cheeseburger.


Eat More Chikin


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This thread is more than 2 1/2 years old.


Mebbe one of the mods will lock it. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Mooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

it might be 2 1/2 years old but fun to see. Was at a farm yesterday looking into a field of steer and saw the biggest bull staring back. Let's just say I didn't mess with any of his herd. Damn that thing was big.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I saw the title of this, and remembered when it was initally posted. I dont really mind old threads being revived, afterall, isnt that what we tell the new kids when they start a new thread about something we have allready talked about : "Use the search function on the forum!!"

~Matt


----------



## 3rdGen (Jan 26, 2009)

nice work....


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Still makes me want a double cheeseburger. Even after a few years.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Still makes me want a double cheeseburger. Even after a few years.



Want fries with that?:laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

That is an attractive cow!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

3rdGen said:


> nice work....


Stop trolling noob.

~Matt


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Still makes me want a double cheeseburger. Even after a few years.


Especially after hanging an Indian chandelier 21' up... :whistling2:

I'd be in the mood for some mutter panner, but wth, In 'n' Out will do.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> That's the closest I have ever been, or want to be to a farm animal...


I guess you never had the pleasure to perform lighting maintenance at Jenny Craig.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I guess you never had the pleasure to perform lighting maintenance at Jenny Craig.


I have. What's the big deal? Actually, it was her old compound in Torrey Pines. She had a really nice office. Anybody want an 8 x 10 glossy of Monica Lewinski?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> I have. What's the big deal? Actually, it was her old compound in Torrey Pines. She had a really nice office. Anybody want an 8 x 10 glossy of Monica Lewinski?


A lot of cows frequent there.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This thread is more than 2 1/2 years old.





480sparky said:


> Mebbe one of the mods will lock it. :thumbsup:


 Well it is still kicking.:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Well it is still kicking.:laughing:


 

Not any more. It just died:yes:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Not any more. It just died:yes:



Now if we can get it buried. Otherwise, it's gonna puff up and start stinking.





























Oh, wait............ I just described myself!


----------

